

Be the next Facebook? Rent their old downtown Palo Alto offices - thepanister
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/11/be-the-next-facebook-rent-their-old-downtown-palo-alto-offices/

======
aristus
That would be like hanging out at City Lights because some dead writers used
to. Sad and stupid. Dave Eggers started a magazine in the _same office_ that
Wired started in! He was so excited! Later he started 826 Valencia across from
a furniture wholesaler and an empty lot. Guess which one succeeded?

~~~
menloparkbum
_That would be like hanging out at City Lights because some dead writers used
to_

I actually think that's why most people go to City Lights. It certainly is one
of their main marketing points.

